# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  the facts
hello all, i am just going to give you some facts about the japanese language, i have noticed many people on here saying it is to hard and there is to much to it, but in reality it is quite a simple language to learn.
It's just time consuming it will take awhile to get used to all the grammatical concepts/kanji and what not but once you get all of these you will notice that it is in fact it's such an easy language of course many people give up because they want to hurry up and be able to speak read and write right away like you can with european languages. But of course you cannot, you have to be patient and study hard then you can start interacting with people and reading/writing but do not get discouraged to try and learn it just know it takes a little more time than other languages 
P.S. i have been studying the language for seven years so i know what i am talking about

----------


## Dogboy182

ну русский тоже трудный язык. Да и отнимает время как и японский. 
Но я не понял в чём... зачем to post тебе нужно 4 раза ? А ещё... Я не понял кому хочешь помогать !? никто про японский язык ничего не спросил. Твое сообщение - случайное совсем.

----------

sorry i dont speak russian but im guessing your asking me something about why i posted 4 messages on this topic and my answer is i dont know how i posted it 4 times it was not supposed to be, i wonder how i made 4 postings? it was supposed to only be 1 so i am sorry for the
"spaming"

----------


## Евгения Белякова

gakusei, Dogboy is saying: 
Well Russian is also a difficult langauge too. It takes time like Japanese. But I don't understand why you need to post four times. And also... I don't understand who you want to help. Nobody asked about the Japanese language. Your message is absolutely accidental. (?)-  
....вот и всё
....that is all 
(sorry to sort of be off topic, i just wanted to help)

----------

well latley i have been getting very interested in the russian language and i found this website and i entered the forum and found the japanese lounge and since i know my japanese i came in here read some recent posts ETC. and found that many people were telling people that it was way to hard to comprehend and things of the sort so i just thought i would clear up all of the negative feedback on the language and tell the people what i know  of my knowledge 
i just dont believe in telling someone a language is to hard to try to learn that is all

----------


## Dogboy182

Well, it's very cool you want to help people ! It's just, i havn't seen someone ask about japanese since like february, that's all.  
Good luck though with russian.    

> message is absolutely accidental. (?)-

   ::  . "Random", was the word i was going for. Though, im only a basic speaker of russian, there is probly a better word out there for it. s0rry for the mix up.

----------

lol i guess your right
it might help if i look at the dates of the post huh   ::  
o'well i needed the typing anyways

----------

